# Robustes, günstiges und zuverlässiges Notebook für Programmierarbeiten, etc. gesucht



## der-rote-graf (28. Januar 2014)

*Robustes, günstiges und zuverlässiges Notebook für Programmierarbeiten, etc. gesucht*

Nabend die Damen,
Also, ich komm nicht wirklich um nen Laptop herum. Zwecks Schule, Werkstatt und ggf später angestrebtem Techniker oä. muss so ein Teil her. Allein jetzt für die Zwischenprüfung wäre das ne reine Erleichterung. Ist auch hauptsächlich dafür gedacht, sollte aber auch mal nen Ausflug in die Werkstatt mitmachen und wenn das ein oder andere ältere Spiel drauf läuft wär das Tip Top.
folgende Merkmale fallen mir jetzt mal so ein:
-Maximal 450 Euro wenns sich lohnt, falls es zb. für 50 Euro mehr ne dedizierte GPU hat lass ich mich vll überreden.
-Robust, sollte also nicht nach nem Stoß in 100 Teile zerfliegen.
-Gute Tastatur und Display, wobei hier das Hauptaugenmerk auf ermüdungsfreiem Arbeiten liegt.
-HDMI/VGA Anschluss wäre wünschenswert, sowie einmal Usb 3.0

Besonderen Schnickschnack brauch das Teil nicht. Es soll Zuverlässig, Robust und gut aufeinander abgestimmte Hardware haben die relativ zügig rechnet. Programmieren ist zz. hauptsächlich Siemens Step 7, aber die Schulrechner sind hier schon viel zu langsam. Vll später auch mal ne CAD Software oä. OS muss keins drauf sein, falls doch sollte es Win 7 Professional oder Ultimate sein, KEIN Win 8. Festplatte kann auch ruhig sehr klein sein, hab noch ne gute 320 GB WD die mir vollkommen ausreichen würde.

Was ist zb. von den Lenovo Thinkpad´s zu halten? Finde ich persönlich sehr günstig und man hört eig viel positives drüber. 
Was Hardware mäßig zu bevorzugen ist weiß ich auch nicht so 100%, da bei Laptops das ganze ja wieder ganz anders ist als bei Desktop´s.

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## DKK007 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Robustes, günstiges und zuverlässiges Notebook für Programmierarbeiten, etc. gesucht*

Die Thinkpads sind eigentlich in Ordnung. 

Habe diese gerade mal herausgesucht: https://geizhals.de/lenovo-thinkpad-edge-e530-nzy6zge-a1034411.html

Für 500€ gäb es eine Stärkere CPU:

https://geizhals.de/lenovo-thinkpad-edge-e530-nzqhlge-a817774.html


----------



## iTzZent (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Robustes, günstiges und zuverlässiges Notebook für Programmierarbeiten, etc. gesucht*

Ja, das erwähnte Edge E530 ist nahezu das beste Gerät in dieser Preisklasse. Relativ robust, angenehm leise und leicht. Sehr schön ist die grosse Wartungsklappe für eine einfache Reinigung und der freie mSATA Slot. Im grossen und ganzen ein recht perfektes Gerät.

Ich würde allerdings zur i3 Version raten. Ein i5 ist der Aufpreis von 110Euro nicht wert, denn dafür bekommt man bei Ebay bereits i7 Quad-Core Prozessoren der Ivy Bridge Generation und ein CPU Wechsel stellt bei diesem Gerät überhaupt kein Problem da !


----------



## joasas (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Robustes, günstiges und zuverlässiges Notebook für Programmierarbeiten, etc. gesucht*

Kauf von Lenovo nichts unterhalb der R, W, T oder X Reihe. 

thinkspot.de | Notebooks vom Feinsten

Die haben einige Geräte.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Robustes, günstiges und zuverlässiges Notebook für Programmierarbeiten, etc. gesucht*



joasas schrieb:


> Kauf von Lenovo nichts unterhalb der R, W, T oder X Reihe.
> 
> thinkspot.de*|*Notebooks vom Feinsten
> 
> Die haben einige Geräte.



Allerdings sind die Geräte deutlich teurer (ab 800 €). Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob es an der Seite liegt, aber die Thinkpads dort haben alle maximal einen IvyBridge, der ja auch schon älter ist. Und das zu diesen Preisen.


----------



## iTzZent (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Robustes, günstiges und zuverlässiges Notebook für Programmierarbeiten, etc. gesucht*

Wenn du mit gebrauchten Geräten klar kommst, bekommst du für um die 500Euro auch schon ein T520 samt Sandy Bridge i3 bzw i5. Dann aber mit Gebrauchsspuren...

Sowas Lenovo ThinkPad T520 15,6" 2,50 GHz i5 8 GB RAM 500 GB HDD _ vom Händler _ | eBay

Im Thinkpad-Forum.de bekommst solche Geräte denn auch teilweise deutlich günstiger.

Mit einem neuen Edge E530 machst aber nichts falsch, oder alternativ ein Thinkpad der L Serie. Wenn du aber was wirklich robustes haben willst, kommst du an der T Serie nicht vorbei.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Robustes, günstiges und zuverlässiges Notebook für Programmierarbeiten, etc. gesucht*

Bei gebrauchten Notebooks kann aber die Akkulaufzeit gegen Null gehen. Auf der Ebayseite seht außer der Artickelbezeichnung nichts zu dem Thinkpad, es wäre ganz gut zu wissen welcher i5 drin steckt.


----------



## joasas (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Robustes, günstiges und zuverlässiges Notebook für Programmierarbeiten, etc. gesucht*

Die exakte Modellbezeichnung ist doch vorhanden (4243-4WG).

landing


----------



## der-rote-graf (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Robustes, günstiges und zuverlässiges Notebook für Programmierarbeiten, etc. gesucht*

Also gebraucht wäre auch ok, sofern man kein Schrott bekommt.

Denke dann wäre die t Serie wirklich ne Maßnahme. Falls man die CPU so einfach tauschen kann , stellts für mich auch keine Problem da den gegen nen schnelleren zu tauschen falls man dadurch was spart

Ich schau heute Abend nochmal en bischen rum.

Dedizierte GPU fällt bei der Preis Region ganz raus oder?


----------



## iTzZent (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Robustes, günstiges und zuverlässiges Notebook für Programmierarbeiten, etc. gesucht*

Nanana... bei der T Serie ist es nicht so einfach, die CPU zu tauschen. Da gibt es keine Wartungsklappe... das Thema CPU Tausch bezog sich nur auf das Edge E530 ! Beim T520 sind auch nur Sandy Bridge CPU´s möglich....

Für ein Notebook dieser Klasse musst du schon ein wenig tiefer in die Tasche greifen, wenn du eine dedizierte Grafikkarte haben willst.

Hier mal nen geiles Angebot: Verkaufe Thinkpad T520 i5|8GB|128GB SSD|FullHD


> -i5-2520M (originaler i3-2350M liegt bei)
> -2x4GB RAM
> -Samsung 830 128GB im HDD-Schacht
> -DVD Brenner im Ultrabay
> ...


*Aktuell 510,-* in der Ausstattung. Diese kann man aber noch anpassen 

Aber auch das Angebot würde genau das sein, was du suchst:

Verkauft Lenovo Thinkpad W510


> *i7-820QM(1.73GHz)*
> 
> * 12GB RAM*
> * 120 GB SSD*
> ...







> *
> Zustand
> *Es handelt sich hier um ein Gebrauchtgerät mit technisch  einwandfreiem Zustand. Lediglich die Tasten sind von der Benutzung etwas  speckig und auch dem Touchpad sieht man in der Mitte den Verschleiss  an.*
> 
> ...


Für sagenhafte *465,-*, was ich, anbetracht der Ausstattung, für ein richtiges Schnäppchen halte !


----------



## der-rote-graf (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Robustes, günstiges und zuverlässiges Notebook für Programmierarbeiten, etc. gesucht*

Das W510 wäre ggf. was. Bloß bin ich mir mit der fx 880 nicht so sicher, da die ja schon 4 jahre alt ist. Sollte da nicht selbst ne Intel hd 4000 schon fast mithalten? Vorallendingen da die grafikkarte extra auf Cad, etc. ausgelegt ist, bin ich mir da nicht so sicher. Die Hinweise im Startpost dazu, waren nur da um zu erwähnen das es Grafikmäßig schon gerne mehr wie ne hd 3000 bieten soll.

Was ist denn von der E Reihe, speziell E 545 oder e530 zu halten? Sind die qualitativ schlechter als zb. die w Serie?
ehrlichgesagt würde ich am liebsten bei nem Händler auf Ebay oder Shops kaufen, wo man noch ne 12 Monatige Gewährleistung hat. Privatkauf ist da ja so ne Sache, und vor allendingen bei Laptops bin ich da sehr skeptisch


----------



## iTzZent (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Robustes, günstiges und zuverlässiges Notebook für Programmierarbeiten, etc. gesucht*

Vom E545 rein gar nichts... AMD APU... das E530 ist identisch von der Qualität, aber bei weitem schneller und auch günstiger.

Die W Serie ist das beste, was von Lenovo je produziert wurde. Hier mal eine Qualitätsauflistung der Thinkpad Serien. Die Edge Serie gehört eigentlich nicht zu den hochwertigen Thinkpads... k.A. warum Lenovo den Namen in diese Billigserie gebracht hat.

Gut zu erkennen ist es auch an den Neupreisen der Geräte... das W510 hatte z.B. einen Neupreis von 1500-2000Euro in der Ausstattung, das Edge kostet nichtmal 400Euro... Qualität lässt sich Lenovo sehr gut bezahlen. Ein Gerät der W und T Serie kann auch mal vom Tisch fallen, da passiert nichts. Nichtmal die HDD geht dabei kaputt, selbst wenn sie gerade aktiv ist ! Es gibt keine perfektere Notebookserie wie die Thinkpad W und T Serien.

W Serie
T Serie
X Serie
L Serie (ehemalige R Serie)
Edge Serie

Vor dem Thinkpad-Forum musst du keine Angst haben, da bist du an der besten Adresse, was Thinkpads angeht. Das ist die grösste Community... die machen sogar regelmässige Treffen  Wenn du irgendwelche Fragen in Sachen Thinkpads hast, stell sie da, denn die Leute wissen nahezu alles.


----------



## der-rote-graf (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Robustes, günstiges und zuverlässiges Notebook für Programmierarbeiten, etc. gesucht*

Wieso soll die W Serie dann besser sein als das E 530 wenn die von der Qualität gleich sind und gleichzeitig schneller und günstiger? 
Erfahrungen mit der FX 880m ausserhalb von Cad anwendungen hat hier wsl. keiner?
Bzw. anders gefragt: ist selbst ne HD4000 in Spielen nicht sogar schneller als ne FX880m?

Aufjedenfall hört sich das mit der W Reihe nicht verkehrt an


----------



## iTzZent (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Robustes, günstiges und zuverlässiges Notebook für Programmierarbeiten, etc. gesucht*

Warum bietet ein Audi A8 mehr Qualität wie ein Audi A1 ... ? 

Die Hersteller haben halt exteme billige Plastikbomber, aber auch HighEnd Produkte im Angebot... 

Belese dich mal ein wenig: ThinkPad


> Als Schutz bei Stürzen haben alle ThinkPads der SL-, T-, W-, R-, Z- und  X-Serie (T ab T41, R ab R50, X ab X40; ausgenommen die „e“-Modelle der  R-Serie) mit herkömmlicher magnetischer Festplatte einen _APS_ (_Active Protection System_)  genannten Bewegungssensor, der den Schreib-/Lesekopf der Festplatte in  Parkposition fährt, wenn Beschleunigungen registriert werden, die zu  einem Head-Crash führen könnten.
> Viele ThinkPads verfügen über eine _ESS_ (_Embedded Security Subsystem_) genannte Sicherheitslösung, die auf einem _TCG_-Chip  basiert, mit dem Daten in Echtzeit verschlüsselt werden können und nur  mehr in Notebooks mit ESS und dem erforderlichen Passwort entschlüsselt  werden können. Der Security-Chip entspricht bei allen neueren Modellen  der Trusted Platform Module Spezifikation 1.2 und kann daher ab Windows Vista für dessen BitLocker Laufwerksverschlüsselung genutzt werden. Der Chip ist im BIOS deaktivierbar, da er unter Umständen Rückschlüsse auf die Identität des ThinkPads erlaubt.
> Üblicherweise wird in ThinkPads hochwertigere Hardware verwendet, welche  der Lebensdauer kaum Grenzen setzt. Hardwaredefekte sind bei ThinkPads  somit selten. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist die daraus resultierende  Treiberverfügbarkeit, welche den problemfreien Einsatz von modernen  Betriebssystemen wie Windows 7 oder Windows 8 auf älteren ThinkPads,  beispielsweise dem T30 aus dem Jahre 2003 ermöglicht, und ThinkPads  recht kompatibel mit OpenSource Betriebssystemen wie z.B. Linux macht.
> Wichtige Hardware eines herkömmlichen Laptops lässt sich bei ThinkPads  (ausgenommen Helix, Edge, Twist und T431s) im Vergleich zu anderen  Notebooks sehr leicht reparieren oder tauschen. Arbeitsspeicher,  Festplatte, Akku und Ultrabay-Laufwerk sind darauf ausgelegt in weniger  als einer Minute gewechselt werden zu können. Hier genügt oft das  Entfernen einer extra gekennzeichneten Schraube oder das Öffnen einer  Abdeckung durch Schieben eines mechanischen schraublosen Verschlusses.
> ...


Besonders der letzte Punkt zeichnet die hochwertige T und W Serie aus. Da kannst dich sogar raufstellen... 



Hier mal ein paar schöne Videos....


Lenovo ThinkPad Torture Test: The Water Spill - YouTube
ThinkPad T410 Crash Test - YouTube
Water Test of Working Thinkpad T60 - YouTube
A LENOVO NOTEBOOK CRASH TEST.avi - YouTube


All dies ist nur mit einem Thinkpad der T und W Serie möglich. Einige Geräte der X (Subnotebooks) packen das aber auch.


Es wird wohl auch nen Grund haben, warum die NASA auf der ISS ausschliesslich Thinkpads nutzt 

Wenn man nur auf neue Notebooks aus ist, und ein geringes Budget hat (max. 400 Euro z.B.) ist man mit einem Thinkpad der Edge Serie am besten beraten. Die Edge Serie hat mittlerweile schon ein paar gute Eigenschaften der hochwertigeren Brüder geerbt, wie z.B. ein recht anständiges Keyboard.


----------



## Anubis12334 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Robustes, günstiges und zuverlässiges Notebook für Programmierarbeiten, etc. gesucht*



iTzZent schrieb:


> W Serie
> T Serie
> X Serie


Bei den Geraeten kannst du Problemlos auf ein Gebrauchtes zugreifen. Auch aeltere sind hier immer noch sehr gut, solange die Hardware deinen Anfoderungen entspricht. 

Bedenken beim Gebrauchtkauf: Eventuell musst du Festplatte (alt, langsam) oder Akkus austauschen, je nach Anforderung.


----------



## der-rote-graf (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Robustes, günstiges und zuverlässiges Notebook für Programmierarbeiten, etc. gesucht*

Was haltet ihr denn zb. hiervon? 
Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E530 Core i7, 4GB, 2GB Grafikkarte, 1TB HDD Win8 | eBay

Bei der Edge Serie griegt man ja definitiv bessere Hardware für´s gleiche Geld. Bloß sind die wirklich soviel schlechter verarbeitet oder ist es immer noch ausreichend?


----------



## iTzZent (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Robustes, günstiges und zuverlässiges Notebook für Programmierarbeiten, etc. gesucht*

Ja sicher bekommt man bessere Hardware fürs gleiche Geld. Das sieht man auch schon am Neupreis... ein Edge E530 kostet unter 500Euro, ein gleichschnelles Thinkpad der T Serie kostet weit über 1000Euro.... Und das liegt halt an der Verarbeitung, an der Qualität und natürlich auch am Serivce, da es bei der T und W Serie recht häufig 36 Monate Vorort Service gibt.

Sicher ist die Edge Serie ausreichend. Aber es ist halt kein Vergleich mit mit der T oder W Serie.

Das Ebay Angebot für 550Euro ist aber echt i.O. gerade was die CPU angeht. Der i7-3632QM verbraucht genauso viel wie ein DualCore i5 der Ivy Bridge Serie... 1TB HDD, das HD+ Display und Windows 8 sind inkl und dazu noch eine halbwegs gamingtaugliche Grafikkarte.


----------



## der-rote-graf (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Robustes, günstiges und zuverlässiges Notebook für Programmierarbeiten, etc. gesucht*

Son gibt ne kleine Rückmeldung:

Es wurde ein Thinkapd W510. Hab den Laptop jetz seit 2 Tagen und bin bisher echt zu frieden. Hat 500€ gekostet und hat ein paar kleine Kratze und das wars soweit. OS war keins dabei, aber Win 7 hab ich selber un Treiber gabs auch alle bei Lenovo.
Hat zwar nur 4 GB Ram und die 320 GB Festplatte ist auch nichtmehr die aller Fitteste, aber das kann man ja irgendwann für wenig Geld ersetzen bzw. erweitern. Dafür ist nen I7 720qm drin und der Akku ist auch noch zu gebrauchen.
Hab zwar bisjetzt nicht viel damit gearbeitet, aber bei dem bischen und beim Einrichten hat er nen Super Eindruck gemacht.

Also Danke nochmal für die Beratung 

Gruß, Thomas


----------

